# RAM Auslastung immer bei mindestens 50% laut Taskmanager



## delobre (28. Juni 2017)

Ich habe derzeit das Problem, dass der Windows Taskmanager immer eine RAM Auslastung von etwa mindestens 8GB anzeigt. Früher war das nie so (im Idle immer etwa 20-30%).  Wie im Bild zu erkennen, brauchen alle Programme zusammen nicht mehr als 2-3GB. Wo sind die andere 5? Der PC ist übrigens frisch neugestartet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180430 (28. Juni 2017)

mach mal deine Opera komplett zu und schau dann mal


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2017)

Extrem hohe Arbeitsspeicher-/ RAM-Auslastung bei Windows 10/ 8.x/ 7 - ComputerBase Forum

Und falls es ein Hardware-Problem ist .... immer schön die Hardware nennen. Nicht das uns bei manchen Kombinationen sofort was zu einfällt^^
Is ja nicht so als würden wir (fast) immer nach der Hardware fragen


----------



## delobre (28. Juni 2017)

RAM: 2x8GB DDR3 Hyperx 1800Mhz (genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich nicht)
Mainboard: Asus Z97-K
Windows 10 Pro

Im Anhang nochmal ein Bild (Opera geschlossen)

Edit: Laut RAMMap verbraucht mein PC insgesamt 3,5GB RAM, laut Taskmanager 7,9GB


----------



## Gast20180430 (28. Juni 2017)

poste bitte mal einen Screen von dem Ressorcenmonitor - Registerkarte Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## delobre (28. Juni 2017)

Siehe Anhang


----------



## Gast20180430 (28. Juni 2017)

ok, aber Opera ist doch noch immer offen ... mach das mal richtig zu


----------



## delobre (28. Juni 2017)

Sorry, mein Fehler.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (29. Juni 2017)

Hatte ich letztens auch, mit einem Update des Grafikkarten-Treibers hatte es sich erledigt.

Probiere das mal aus, vielleicht hilft es.


----------

